# VMC



## Zum (Sep 16, 2012)

I never tried these hooks but at the price,I had to buy a pack/2.
I did alittle search and seen a few people trade out their hooks with these,dies anyone use the hooks exclusively?
I normally use gamma(worm) and mustad(circle hooks),I notice the bend is alittle different but just looking for some feedback,good/bad.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 16, 2012)

I use the trebles on occasion and the swimbait hooks as well - they are good hooks


Which style hook did you purchase - they make lots of different types


----------



## HOUSE (Sep 16, 2012)

I've had great success with VMC treble hooks. I prefer Trokar hooks for everything else, though. They are ridiculously sharp. Both are expensive. I've found VMC's for $0.99 online, and Trokar has an occasional promo where you can get a free pack by taking a quiz on their website. If it's still working, try this link: https://lazertrokar.com/quiz


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought a 30pk of OEM VMC hooks 3/0 Round Bend Worm hook for super cheap on ebay. They are like the ones on this link 
https://www.rapala.com/8313-Round-Bend-Worm-Hook/8313%20Round%20Bend%20Worm%20Hook,default,pd.html?start=6&cgid=vmc-hooks-bass

They seem to work great for my needs at the time but I have switched to wide gaps Trokar after trying a pack last year.


----------



## Zum (Sep 16, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> I use the trebles on occasion and the swimbait hooks as well - they are good hooks
> 
> 
> Which style hook did you purchase - they make lots of different types



A worm hook,fast grip wide gap...4 and 5/0.They have like a 3 barb hook,they probably be fine...it's just that you get used to one brand and normally stay with them.The price was great though 11 hooks for around $5...5-gamma or mastads hooks are over $5 dollars up to $8.
Just checking out the VMC thickness now,maybe a bit thicker and the bend is alittle different...I'll see soon enough...tie acouple on today.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 16, 2012)

For soft plastics I cannot urge you enough to try the gamma Skipgap style hooks - nothing else is worth using


----------

